# My smoked Mac n cheese.



## pc farmer (May 13, 2017)

2 cups uncooked noodles
1 stick butter
5oz mozzarella
11oz velveta
4 cups milk

Added some of my Tasso.

When about done I added panco on top.






Used cob smoke and smoker temp of 250-275.


Panko added and done.  It adds nice crunch.

Plated.


This is fantastic, nice lite sweet smoke.  Has some crunch and is thick like I wanted.

I will add more Tasso next time.

I will be making this for the gathering.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 13, 2017)

Holy Schmoley, I'm stuffed like a Bass on a plaque...  But I'd hit a bowl of that.


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 13, 2017)

Oh heck yeah!  Looks great, and I'm looking forward to a LOT of that in October!


----------



## pc farmer (May 13, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Holy Schmoley, I'm stuffed like a Bass on a plaque...  But I'd hit a bowl of that.



This is a meal on its own.  With the meat added, it's filling.





CrankyBuzzard said:


> Oh heck yeah!  Looks great, and I'm looking forward to a LOT of that in October!



I will try to perfect it before then.  It's really good as is thou.


----------



## b-one (May 13, 2017)

Looks great!:drool


----------



## pc farmer (May 13, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Holy Schmoley, I'm stuffed like a Bass on a plaque...  But I'd hit a bowl of that.






b-one said:


> Looks great!:drool



Thanks for the points guys


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 15, 2017)

_I can see the gathering is going to be damaging to the waist line.  _







   OH well stock up on winter fat. Looks great don't see much to change in my book.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## worktogthr (May 15, 2017)

I want that right now for breakfast!!  Is that a no boil recipe?  never tried one of those.


----------



## tropics (May 15, 2017)

That is on top of my to do list Thanks for sharing Points

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2017)

Boy that looks good Adam!

Have to give you a point for this one!

Al


----------



## pc farmer (May 15, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> _I can see the gathering is going to be damaging to the waist line.  _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needs to me more creamy.   Yes I will make a big batch of this.


worktogthr said:


> I want that right now for breakfast!!  Is that a no boil recipe?  never tried one of those.


This is a no boil recipe.   

Thanks.


tropics said:


> That is on top of my to do list Thanks for sharing Points
> 
> Richie


Try it Richie.   Mac n cheese is so easy.  Just use the amount of noodles and milk I posted.  Everything else can be changed.    I will add something else next time to make it more creamy.


SmokinAl said:


> Boy that looks good Adam!
> 
> Have to give you a point for this one!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al.


----------



## 3montes (May 16, 2017)

Looks great! I like the idea of corkscrew pasta instead of just elbow mac. Lots of crevices for the cheese goodness to get into. I made this last weekend cut up a smoked sausage ring and added that along with some mustard powder for a little bite. I crushed Chili Cheese Fritos on top the last 20 minutes or so. So many things you can do with this recipe.


----------



## tallbm (May 16, 2017)

So how long does this dish take?


----------



## disco (May 16, 2017)

Looks delicious, Adam. We could have a gathering here, too!

Point for the recipe.

Disco


----------



## chilerelleno (May 16, 2017)

OK c-farmer, going to try this this weekend, and have a few questions.

About how long should this cook?  1hr, 1.5hrs, 2hrs?

I would imagine it needs to be stirred at some point during the cook? Yes/No?

Looks to yield approx 10-12 servings?  Sound right?


----------



## pc farmer (May 16, 2017)

3montes said:


> Looks great! I like the idea of corkscrew pasta instead of just elbow mac. Lots of crevices for the cheese goodness to get into. I made this last weekend cut up a smoked sausage ring and added that along with some mustard powder for a little bite. I crushed Chili Cheese Fritos on top the last 20 minutes or so. So many things you can do with this recipe.




Thanks and your right, hard to mess this up.  We never have elbow macaroni here.  I just use what ever we have.  Might be sketti noodles next time.





TallBM said:


> So how long does this dish take?



Maybe 2 hours, I never measure time.





Disco said:


> Looks delicious, Adam. We could have a gathering here, too!
> 
> Point for the recipe.
> 
> Disco



Your welcome,Disco. Bit to far for me go get to you for a gathering.

Getting a gathering going is hard work, took me awhile to get one kinda going.  Hope it works out.




ChileRelleno said:


> OK c-farmer, going to try this this weekend, and have a few questions.
> 
> About how long should this cook?  1hr, 1.5hrs, 2hrs?
> 
> ...



Cooked maybe 2 hours, I don't keep track of time, sorry.

Yes, I stirred several times.

10-12 sounds bout right.

You have to excuse me, I just cook stuff.  I don't measure times, or serving sizes. 

I just wing stuff.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 17, 2017)

When we make mac & cheese most of the time we use extra sharp cheddar some times we mix 1/2 cheddar and 1/2 pepper jack. We use condensed can milk in ours. Just some different things we do.

Warren


----------



## tallbm (May 17, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> When we make mac & cheese most of the time we use extra sharp cheddar some times we mix 1/2 cheddar and 1/2 pepper jack. We use condensed can milk in ours. Just some different things we do.
> 
> Warren


I can handle cheese but I'm way too lactose intolerant to mess with any amount of real milk.  I'm eyeballing lactose free dairy milk for the day I make this :)


----------



## pc farmer (May 17, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> When we make mac & cheese most of the time we use extra sharp cheddar some times we mix 1/2 cheddar and 1/2 pepper jack. We use condensed can milk in ours. Just some different things we do.
> 
> Warren


I have to play with the recipe.


TallBM said:


> I can handle cheese but I'm way too lactose intolerant to mess with any amount of real milk.  I'm eyeballing lactose free dairy milk for the day I make this :)


Hope you like it.   Sorry about the lactose intolerance.     I am sure lactose free milk will work.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 17, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> When we make mac & cheese most of the time we use extra sharp cheddar some times we mix 1/2 cheddar and 1/2 pepper jack. We use condensed can milk in ours. Just some different things we do.
> 
> Warren



Condensed milk is 40% sugar, used to make Desserts. I am thinking you mean Evaporated Milk. 

Two cup Rotini pasta is 4 one cup servings. That is 4 small dinner portions or 8 side portions. So with the added Tasso, l could see 10-12 side portions or enough for Me, Warren and Charlie.[emoji]128512[/emoji]...Looking forward to a taste!

Adam, you want it Creamier? Add more Velveeta. More milk would work but it would be more Wet than creamy...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 18, 2017)

Yup senior moment I guess it is evaporated milk thanks for correcting me.

We never use Velveeta always regular cheese Colby or cheddar.

Warren


----------



## tallbm (May 18, 2017)

I'm kicking around the idea of goat cheese (I tolerate it better than cow milk products) or maybe some cream cheese to help make it creamier.


----------



## jwrburns (May 18, 2017)

What temp did you use? If you mentioned it already, please forgive the question. This looks AMAZING!


----------



## pc farmer (May 18, 2017)

jwrburns said:


> What temp did you use? If you mentioned it already, please forgive the question. This looks AMAZING!


250-275.   Stirred a few times also


----------



## chinanick (May 21, 2017)

Just made this but in my oven for the kids
Thanks for the recipe


----------

